# Police Officer Michael R. Bailey



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Michael R. Bailey

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Chicago Police Department
Illinois*
End of Watch: Sunday, July 18, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 62
*Tour of Duty:* 20 years
*Badge Number:* 13970
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, July 18, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Officer Michael Bailey was shot and killed while attempting to take action when three men tried to rob him in front of his home at approximately 6:00 am. He had just returned home from a mayoral protection detail, and was still in uniform, when the men approached and attempted to rob him.

He identified himself and exchanged shots with the suspects, who all fled the scene and remain at large.

Officer Bailey had served with the Chicago Police Department for 20 years and was three weeks shy of retirement. He is survived by his wife, son, and two daughters.
Agency Contact Information
Chicago Police Department
3510 S. Michigan Avenue
Chicago, IL 60653

Phone: (312) 746-6000

_*Please contact the Chicago Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

RIP officer


----------



## PAUL1604 (Apr 14, 2009)

R.I.P. sir


----------



## m3cop (May 22, 2010)

Rest in Peace...what is this world coming to when people try to rob officers in uniform...


----------

